# MEGA-THREAD for KBoard paid promotion results



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Many of us have signed up for Harvey's new promo opportunities. I'm sure it will help him evaluate the results as well as help us decide which ones will work for our books if we can have a mega-thread where we talk about what we did and how we did.

So let us know which ad you did and for what book, and how it went for you!

I'm booked for the new Spotlight that has all the media on it--video, reviews, etc. on March 9 for Baby Dust. (Reduced to $2.99 from $5.99.)
I'm also booked for the first romance bargain book day on March 16 for Stella & Dane. (Reduced to $2.99 from $4.99.)

What are you doing with Harvey?


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

I'm up March 8th for... uh... Book of the Day, I think. I'm hoping to have some good reviews by then... that, or a new identity.


----------



## Heather Walsh (Jan 22, 2013)

Good idea for a thread! 

I am signed up for a Spotlight post on March 12th. I had already signed up for it two weeks ago, before the whole Affiliate change took place.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got a Discover Book on 3/8 and another one on 3/29, two different books.

I've got the KB/Freebooksy Spotlight on 3/21 for another book.

That's just for March.

Thanks for starting this. It should be helpful.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

I was in the first non-genre "discovery day", on February 1st, with a 99c novella.   Sold five copies since.

It beat being the Featured Book of the day last year, where I sold exactly zero $2.88 novels in the following ninety days.

And, because I love giving Harvey money, I'll be in the first thriller promo thing on March 14th, where I predict with incurable optimism that I shall sell exactly two of that same damned $2.88 novel over the subsequent ninety days.

But that's okay, it's only money, and paying $15 to get $1.85 back is a better ROI than most advertising I've paid for...


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

I did the Book Discovery Day yesterday and have sold 7 since then. I only sold 1 the entire 5 days before hand, so I'm pretty sure they're all thanks to the ad.  

7 sales doesn't quite cover the cost of the ad ($15), but that's still 7 extra readers!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My discovery day last month generated 9 sales out of 137 views. No reviews. I had a sale already this month, too. It's a 99 cent short story and part of a series.

I'm not looking for ROI. Just some visibility.


----------



## Fahid (Dec 23, 2012)

Ah what the heck, everytime there is a promotion going on here I miss it


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just wanted to add that I did a new release promo on another site for two books that resulted in 0 sales. It was a full page all to myself with cover, blurb, excerpt, and bio.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I recently ran a banner ad with no measurable results.
However, things like banner ads are probably not meant for instant ROI but rather for branding and product recognition.
Still, a pricey venture.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Quiss said:


> I recently ran a banner ad with no measurable results.
> However, things like banner ads are probably not meant for instant ROI but rather for branding and product recognition.


I can get a lot more mysterious unquantifiable nothings for less, elsewhere.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Quiss said:


> I recently ran a banner ad with no measurable results.
> However, things like banner ads are probably not meant for instant ROI but rather for branding and product recognition.
> Still, a pricey venture.


I did a banner ad here last year which paid for itself and then some. Sales continued for a week. I booked another one for three days but not for several months.


----------



## Sarah Ettritch (Jan 5, 2012)

I have The Missing Comatose Woman booked for the Book Discovery ad on April 12th. It'll be my first paid promotion with KB, so no results to report.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I did a Discovery Day ad on March 22 for my collection of YA novellas Dragon's Fire: 1,2, & 3. I can attribute 11 sales directly from there at a price of $2.99 from Friday (when the ad came out) to Sunday. No other promos went on that week. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

I did the Book Discovery Day for _The Supermodel's Best Friend_ and sold about 20 books that day and the next, shooting me to 10K on Amazon after hitting the deep hundred-Ks (which depressed me) weeks earlier. I went on to have my best month for that title since it came out.

My primary goal was exposure and reviews (I hardly ever get reviews, just kills me), but selling more than I usually do was a great result of $15. Maybe I'll get a review out of it.

Now I'm trying to breathe life into another romance title that I just renamed from _The Geek Who Loved Me_ to _This Time Next Door_. It has major mainstream appeal, but it never sells, so I figure I've blurbed/covered/titled it badly. Trying to fix that and get it out there. This time I'm trying Harvey's $20 Bargain Kindle Books promo on March 23rd. I'll report back on how that goes.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Gretchen Galway said:


> Now I'm trying to breathe life into another romance title that I just renamed from _The Geek Who Loved Me_ to _This Time Next Door_. It has major mainstream appeal, but it never sells, so I figure I've blurbed/covered/titled it badly. Trying to fix that and get it out there.


I just re-covered a book that was not taking off. It's doing much better now--it really can help.


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

TexasGirl said:


> I just re-covered a book that was not taking off. It's doing much better now--it really can help.


That's great to hear. Which one?


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Stella and Dane. If you go to it on Amazon, I still haven't changed the paperback cover, so you can compare the two.

I loved the original, and felt that girl WAS Stella, and it was done by a hugely popular and prolific romance cover artist (Hot D*mn Designs).

But the book failed during three promos--underperformed by every measure. The cover was the only thing it could be, as that is all you could see before you clicked over.

Now, it seems to be doing all right. I bought one of Melody's premades and hurriedly got it up after the last fail.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I had a Bargain Book promo on KB yesterday for Deadly Memories.  Priced it at $1.49 from $2.99.  Sold 19 books.  So thanks to Harvey and Kindleboards.


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

TexasGirl said:


> Stella and Dane. If you go to it on Amazon, I still haven't changed the paperback cover, so you can compare the two.
> 
> I loved the original, and felt that girl WAS Stella, and it was done by a hugely popular and prolific romance cover artist (Hot D*mn Designs).
> 
> ...


(Sorry for the derail, btw) I do prefer the new cover. Glad it's working for you


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

It would be interesting to see what are factors in making the ads we can look at so far work or not.

I would imagine in the case of banner ads, the design of the ad would be paramount; another layer of awesome you have to add on top of cover-blurb-sample.  So we've had no results to paid-and-then-some results.

Discovery ads so far

5 sold (99 cent novella)
7 sold  (2.99 novella--I think, wasn't designated)
9 sold (99 cent short story)
11 sold (YA novella collection $2.99)
20 sold (Contemp women $3.49)

Bargain promo
19 sold (1.49 dropped from 2.99 Thriller/Romantic suspense)


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I had a Bargain Book promo yesterday for Tomorrow Blossoms and got only 8 sales, which is more than I expected. My promos never seem to earn back their cost.

Joyce


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

I had a bargain book ad Feb 15th. 

My book was priced at 99 cents. It had ran with KB as Free 3 months prior.

I sold 23 copies of the featured book that day, and then 5 the next day which I am pretty sure was also a result of the ad. I had several sales of the second book at the same time, so I credit them with moving between 27-37 books.


----------



## Dan Harris (May 18, 2012)

I've a Featured Book ad coming up on March 28th, at $2.99 down from $4.99. It cost $35, if I recall, so 18 sales to break even would be nice. Though I'm doing it more for the visibility/reviews, TBH.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm booked for the new spotlight with all the media on it (and bonus cross-promo with BargainBooksy) for _Pointe of No Return_ (reduced to 99 cents from $3.99) on March 19.

I'm also booked for the Book Discovery Day for _Pas de Death_ for March 22. (The release date will be sometime that week. I'm saying March 22, but realistically it'll probably be up by March 18 so I can get the benefit of the extra exposure for Pointe on March 19.)


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

We've got a spotlight ad set up for tomorrow, for our Oz books. We're hoping that the movie _Oz the Great and Powerful_ coming out on Friday will spur interest in the original books. Ours have all the original illustrations, whereas the free versions (and most of the paid versions) don't.

In 2013, our average sales per day of Oz books rose from about 7 to about 10/day. February had an average of 13/day. So far for March, it is averaging over 15/day. Since this number is rising, it will be hard to tell exactly what sales on that day and the days following are from the ad, but we're hoping it will be significant enough to know for sure that it is making a difference. And we don't make a ton of money per sale, so we're hoping we'll break even at least. I'll post tomorrow evening or Wednesday to let you all know how it went.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

My Spotlight Ad started running at 4pm Pacific time 3/4/13 for my free book _Angel in the Shadows._ It will appear in Freebooksy, tomorrow, the 5th's newsletter.

I saw a noticeable uptick in downloads after 4pm. Currently, 5 hours later I'm at:

427 downloads in 5 hours.

I've had 42 page shares of the Facebook page, https://www.facebook.com/kindleboards?ref=ts&fref=ts
121 people liking it, and 
eleven comments so far.

I've had three sales of following books in the last five hours. I'll update you again in the morning.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

My Spotlight ad now has 14 comments, 49 shares, 151 likes, and one of the comments says the books are amazing and that she went on to buy the rest.

However, Freebooksy *has not* run my book ad yet, so I'm not getting the advantage of the double boost I had hoped for.

It did lift to a rank of #205 from #300's.

I've had an additional 200 dl's.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> My Spotlight ad now has 14 comments, 49 shares, 151 likes, and one of the comments says the books are amazing and that she went on to buy the rest.
> 
> However, Freebooksy *has not* run my book ad yet, so I'm not getting the advantage of the double boost I had hoped for.
> 
> ...


Lisa,

Just to clarify, the Freebooksy cross-promo (which we freely provided to 31 books in March) arranges for your spotlight book to appear in the Freebooksy newsletter... not on the Freebooksy blog page.

Here's our description of the cross-promo: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,143426.0.html

-Harvey


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

It went out in the Freebooksy newsletter this morning, and dl's are still coming in. I've also had a nice little jump in the UK store and am now on their horror bestseller list at #86.

All in all, Kindleboards has a very strong Facebook following and involved readers, so I'm happy. I would recommend the Spotlight promotion. 

Paid sales for the rest of the books in the series are still coming in too.

Thank you, Harvey.


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

I've got a Freebooksy KB cross-promo lined up for the end of this month. 
KB Featured Book for April 23rd. 
I'll report what it does for sales.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

My Spotlight/Freebooksy cross promo is Saturday. I'll be interested to see how it does, as overall my sales usually slow down on weekends.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I think it really depends on the book and the genre.  And the history the author has.  And, pretty much everything else.    I don't think we can directly compare how one author does against another.  But it is helpful to compile statistics as to which authors and genres do the best so we can evaluate whether a book is a good candidate for advertising.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> I think it really depends on the book and the genre. And the history the author has. And, pretty much everything else.  I don't think we can directly compare how one author does against another. But it is helpful to compile statistics as to which authors and genres do the best so we can evaluate whether a book is a good candidate for advertising.


I think we can come up with a range of expectation from an advertiser and watch it grow (or, as in the case of KND, fall out of favor.)

I think it is very useful to know that Discovery ads have garnered sales from 5-20 copies. It lets me know not to expect Bookbub or ENT download rates.  But more importantly, what price points I might want to try, and what genres have been attempted.

I'm quite interested in how the Spotlights do. Not all will be created equal. Some authors will retweet to huge audiences, and therefore boost their numbers. Others will just let it perform for itself. But still, we get a range.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

I'm up on the Spotlight promo today, with Volcano Watch. Harvey did a great feature, no surprise. 

Since the post appeared at 4:00 pm today I'll report my sales after that time tomorrow.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Can't wait to hear, Toni! I'm up Saturday.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Good idea for the thread. Interesting data. 

I have a Discovery Book coming up Mar 8. I'll report back....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sara Rosett said:


> I have a Discovery Book coming up Mar 8. I'll report back....


Me, too! Good luck to us both.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I have the Spotlight/Freebooksy combo on the 11th, for which I'll lower the price of The Priest from $2.99 to $.99. Then, I have a Discovery add for the same book on April 4th.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Here’s my spotlight results (I did not have the add-on Freebooksy x-p):

The promo went up at 4:00 pm yesterday and finished sometime before I checked at 7:30 am this morning. So I’m giving sales results for that time period:

Volcano Watch: 29
Badwater (mentioned in the ad): 10

Gave me a nice boost.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ToniD said:


> Here's my spotlight results (I did not have the add-on Freebooksy x-p):
> 
> The promo went up at 4:00 pm yesterday and finished sometime before I checked at 7:30 am this morning. So I'm giving sales results for that time period:
> 
> ...


Nicely done! Did you lower your price for the ad?


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Gertie. 

It was at $3.49 and I dropped the price for the ad...might just leave it on sale awhile longer as sales have been slow.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Me, too! Good luck to us both.


Thanks! Hope it does great for you, too!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's my update. I believe our spotlight on Tuesday for our Oz books has paid for itself. It's a little hard to tell, because our baseline sales per day has been increasing over the past month due to the movie coming out. But since it is a series (i.e. literary crack), it's possible that some people bought the first book and will come back to buy more (though sales of the first book equal all the other books in the series put together). So, in the end, I'm happy we did it, and was thrilled Harvey could fit us in the schedule at the last minute.

It's hard to convince people to buy public domain books. They know they can get them for free, and don't realize that they are missing all the original illustrations. On a nook forum, I posted about the books (and how B&N is messing up reviews for public domain books). Someone, seeing that I had mentioned illustrations, said, "But if you added illustrations, it isn't public domain." I had to explain that we didn't add our _own _illustrations - the original book had over 100 illustrations. Many people don't know this; it's a travesty what they're missing.

Oh well. Back to work. Time for tea. I get to go see the movie this weekend. All is well.


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

I really like your new cover. I hope it brings you lots of sales.

I have a Bargain book promo coming up March 25.


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

P.T. Michelle/Patrice Michelle said:


> I really like your new cover. I hope it brings you lots of sales.
> 
> I have a Bargain book promo coming up March 25.


If that was for me, thank you! (If not, thank you for that person .) I love your covers, all of them. Good luck on your promo.

And the Oz books are hugely tempting. My little girl (just turned 9) has read them all on my Kindle many times, without illustrations. Now she has a tablet of her own, those Oz books would be a nice present. She has no interest in the movies.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I picked up a few of the Oz books. The vintage illustrations are really cool. Unlike most illustrated books, the graphics appear inline with the text. 

The formatting and careful attention to detail of the editors is really apparent in these versions. I'm glad to have them, and appreciate the great prices!


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

Quiss said:


> I recently ran a banner ad with no measurable results.
> However, things like banner ads are probably not meant for instant ROI but rather for branding and product recognition.
> Still, a pricey venture.


I noticed your banner ad repeatedly when it was displaying.


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

I had a spotlight ad yesterday, and my book sold 24 copies. It usually sells between 5-10 per day. I have a bargain book ad coming up for March 23rd, and a Discovery ad on March 29.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

My Spotlight/Freebooksy is today!

I dropped my price of Baby Dust yesterday and moved about 15 copies with my own FB list, which is mostly saturated. Once I see the spotlight hit, I'll cross promo with Twitter (which auto feeds to FB) and I'll see if I can blog (which auto feeds everywhere.)

Fun day ahead--plus my husband's 40th birthday party is today. Lots to do!

My goal is to move 25 books today. Modest but do-able. That is the break even point for the $50 spotlight at $2.99.

More importantly, I'm starting a street team next week, and I hope to get more people on my pages and signing up for my list. Heightened visibility will help with that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I had a discovery ad yesterday. The last time I ran one, I was at the top of the list and had 9 sales over about three days.

This time I was #7 on the list. The first sale came through about three hours after it posted with another one half an hour later. As of 12:30am, the rank was headed in the wrong direction.

This morning, I had five sales total and another came through a few minutes ago. The rank is finally headed in the right direction. This is right about where I was the day after my last discovery ad so hopefully, I'll still get a few more. 

There's also the sales reporting time lag to contend with making it hard to tell what sales actually happened when. 

I have a Freebooksy/Spotlight ad scheduled for the 21st. I'll be lowering the price on that one since it's a $3.99 book. My next discovery ad is 3/29.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author (Dec 18, 2012)

We have signed up After Midnight for 3/28/2013 and Life's What Happens for 4/19/2013 [the Kent State draft lottery / anti-war mainstream to link to the 5/4 anniversary period]

Will let you know. It's our first time.

Still trying to figure out how to best use the KB approach for our April 5th release of BRB, book #2 in the CUL8R time travel mystery series. Planning on making book #1, OMG free when we release BRB. Good idea?


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I'll come back with final thoughts and maybe some ideas for Harvey on the Spotlight ad next week. They do make a very pretty blog post for your book when you're up. Here was mine:

http://kboards.blogspot.com/2013/03/baby-dust-by-deanna-roy.html?spref=fb

But initial results:


I sold 20 books on my spotlight day. 
Three were prior to the KB post. 
I'm not sure when the Freekbooksy newsletter went out, as I am not on the list. 
The other 17 were between when KB posted to Facebook and 7 a.m. the next morning.
25 copies was the ad break-even point, but we'll see if there are residuals above my usual rate of sales.

I sold 15 books on the day before my spotlight based on the price drop and my mentioning it on Facebook, as a comparison.

I normally sell 2-3 a day at double the price.

I'll reset the price tonight and do an ROI evaulation in a couple days. For a book like Baby Dust, which earned out its costs a long time ago and sells without promo, I like to really assess the value of doing any boosters. For new books, I'm willing to lose money for early exposure. But since this is a new advertising venture, I wanted to really get a feel for what it does. Baby Dust has been on POI and ENT and blog tours in the past. 30% of my sales come directly referred from my own web site (I use tracker codes to see.) So I can really get a handle on what an advertiser does for me with this particular book.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

My discovery ad ran Friday. I've had 4 sales on that book and 4 more on the second in the series since the ad ran. I've been averaging 5-6 sales on the first book/week. I moved up to #33 in Travel/Italy, which was nice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sara Rosett said:


> My discovery ad ran Friday. I've had 4 sales on that book and 4 more on the second in the series since the ad ran. I've been averaging 5-6 sales on the first book/week. I moved up to #33 in Travel/Italy, which was nice.


I forgot to mention that I had three sales of the previous book in the series on the day of the discovery ad. I think that I can attribute all 10 sales to the ad.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Okay, here is my ROI formula for my Spotlight with Harvey, which was a combo KBoards and Freebooksy post.

First, the post was very pretty. I linked to it earlier.

*I would like to have seen a pretty image for the Facebook post*. I think just using the cover on FB has lost effectiveness due to how it gets cropped in feeds. Excellent promos on FB now include images that look *like this* (which belongs to Dalya).










I used 3 days of purchases to evaluate this promo.

Normally in three days for Baby Dust on Amazon, I would sell 12 copies and make $50. It's a slow steady seller at $5.99.

For the three days including the spotlight, I sold 27 copies at $2.99.
This made an income of $54.
Subtract the cost of the ad ($50) and I made $4.

*Breaking even on an ad is nice, but I did actually lose $46 by doing this promotion.*

Now, there are other benefits to doing ads. If you have a series, you could sell through to other books.
You can gain longer exposure due to a bump, although this particular promo didn't create a bump that helped with sales. I was back to 4 sales on day 3.
*If you are getting nowhere at all, and you don't have money coming in at all, or if it's a new title, then doing this is a good idea as it is break-even on its own.*In this case, I wanted to support Kboards, so I was happy to pony up the ad price.

But as a straight case of--will this ad help my sales? In my case, it put me a little in the hole.

It was fun to do! I have a bargain book ad coming out this Saturday for the genre day. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

For me, the idea of doing several ads in a row on one site is to get my name in front of the same viewers as frequently as possible. After a while, a few people might just remember it and give my work a try.

I'll concentrate my advertising dollars on KB and maybe one or two others for now.


----------



## Heather Walsh (Jan 22, 2013)

I did a Spotlight ad for my book yesterday.  It's a little hard to gauge the exact results from it, because I had run a BookBub ad 3 days earlier and I was still seeing residual sales from that. I think I can probably attribute about 50 or so sales and 3 borrows to my Spotlight ad (my book is priced at this is at 99 cents), but again I can't be certain because of the BookBub crossover. I don't care either way if I made my 50 dollars back or not, because I am happy to support KindleBoards. And it was nice to get a little more oomph after the inevitable slide back down from the BookBub ad--I had made it to #100 Paid and am now hovering around #1,200.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you for your insights on your promotion with us! I'm committed to making these promotions as effective as possible so the comments are valuable to me.



TexasGirl said:


> ...
> First, the post was very pretty. I linked to it earlier.


Thank you. At this point we are the only site I know of that incorporates embedded trailers, a live reviews widget, online sample, and additional books from the author into our blog posts. There's a lot of information in our blog posts that we hope helps to drive sales for your books.



> *I would like to have seen a pretty image for the Facebook post*. I think just using the cover on FB has lost effectiveness due to how it gets cropped in feeds. Excellent promos on FB now include images that look *like this* (which belongs to Dalya).


That is a nice image! I would like to investigate something, though. Most book sites don't post an image on their Facebook posts, they instead use a text link to the blog post which incorporates a very small cover image into the FB post. We took a different approach, and optimized our cover images to 350px in height so that the whole cover is displayed in FB.

Here are some screenshots of Facebook feeds of yours and other recent books we've featured. In the feeds I've seen, they're displaying uncropped and at full size.

I'd like to hear if others are finding that the images are cropped; if so we can make adjustments in future posts. Thanks! And thanks again for the great insights and the kind comments about our promotions here on KB.

-Harvey




























...and for posts with multiple books, we take the time to create a graphic that combines up to 8 books in one graphic image:


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Your multi-book images show correctly for me because they are the right dimensions--slightly wide. In my feed the solo book covers are huge and cropped to the same dimensions as that multi-book image so you only see the middle section.

I'll try to grab a screen capture, but also--Facebook is changing the feeds any day now. I opted in to the change on one account and it is VERY different. So we may be dealing with a whole new animal anyway.

The new feeds can be news feeds where everything is jumbled together, but you can also instead choose "Friends only" which will leave out the pages and groups. Views will go down down down for page posts if people make that switch, and they are already low unless you promote them or have a high interaction rate.

One thing that was very enlightening for me was to click on the "groups" feed and see just how many ***hats had stuck me in groups without my permission. I HATE that people can do this. Invite me or whatever, but let me choose, and that feed was ridiculous.

I've never used FB for much promo and don't even have an author page (I encourage everyone to friend or follow me personally.) I'm glad now.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, Deanna. Facebook seems determined to make changes that are questionable... or that force page owners to pay them to have their posts viewed. We'll keep on adjusting as circumstances change!


----------



## Heather Walsh (Jan 22, 2013)

Harvey said:


> At this point we are the only site I know of that incorporates embedded trailers, a live reviews widget, online sample, and additional books from the author into our blog posts. There's a lot of information in our blog posts that we hope helps to drive sales for your books.


Harvey, I think these features are great and do set you apart from some of the other places that sell promo posts. Keep up the good work!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Harvey, here's the screen cap of what I see. Like I said, the wide images all show perfectly, but book covers are middle sections.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you both! 

I'll do some experimenting today with the size of the graphic on the spotlight Facebook posts.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you for all that you do!

I'm up again Saturday for the romance genre day! It will be fun.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

I had my spotlight ad yesterday and I have to start by saying that I absolutely loved the post on the blog and Facebook!

As for the numbers, I had 45 extra sales in 24 hours (7 am Thursday to 7 am Friday) but it's hard to know how many can be attributed to the spotlight ad as I had another promo going on as well. I will say half  

I also had 15 sales for the sequel -- it usually sells 8-10 copies on weekdays, so that book benefited as well.

At this point, exposure and visibility are the things that I'm after (I had the first book released less than 3 months ago and am still in the process of learning...) so I am very, very pleased with the numbers.

A big thank you to Harvey and all...


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a spotlight for The Priest on Monday the 11th, but I waited a few days to report to let the dust settle. Although I can't know for sure, I'm positive the ad generated around twenty sale, maybe slightly more. For me it's a great result. The likes on the fb page definitely made my day  Now, looking forward to the discovery spot. Meanwhile, thanks, Harvey


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

I was in the thriller discovery ad thingy yesterday, with a $2.88 novel.

Twenty-four hours on, five sales.

Rather better than I expected, to be honest.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

May I ask a dumb question? Where are Discovery Books posted? I tried to look at them last Friday and again today. Obviously, I don't know where to look because I can't find them. (I told you it was a dumb question.)


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

The Kindleboards blog - here. Possibly also on FB, maybe? Not real sure.

Here's yesterday's post, at any rate.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks. I found the blog earlier, BUT I still don't see anything about Discovery Books on it. Isn't that a separate category?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Sapphire said:


> May I ask a dumb question? Where are Discovery Books posted? I tried to look at them last Friday and again today. Obviously, I don't know where to look because I can't find them. (I told you it was a dumb question.)


Yes, George is correct. We post Discovery Books on our blog (link below) every Friday at 4pm Pacific. That is followed up with Facebook posts, Twitter tweets, and inclusion in our email newsletter. And, we post every Discovery Book in the forum's Book Corner. You can see more about it here: http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

blog: http://kboards.blogspot.com
facebook: http://facebook.com/kindleboards
twitter: http://twitter.com/kboards1
email newsletter: see sign-up on our blog
forum post: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,141128.0.html


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Oops! I missed the 4PM Pacific part. Thanks for the reply. I "got it" now.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I as part of the romance genre spotlight on Saturday. I was out of town at a ren faire and had ZERO signal on my phone. I couldn't tweet, check it, do anything, so it ran solely on its own recognizance.

I sold three copies at $2.99.

Actually sold four, but one was returned.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Spotlight/BargainBooksy ad tomorrow for _Listen to Your Heart_. I changed the cover and lowered the price to 99 cents.

Only 5 reviews, but it has a 4.4 star average and it's a full-length novel.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

I might give it a whirl, after reading the posts here.  I've never run an internet ad for a book before -- only a radio ad.  I'd be interested in trying it, and Harvey seems to have his head screwed on straight.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Has anyone here done the book discovery feature? I'm thinking of doing one for Shifting Reality (in my sig) but don't know if it's the sort of book that would benefit from this kind of promo.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Patty Jansen said:


> Has anyone here done the book discovery feature? I'm thinking of doing one for Shifting Reality (in my sig) but don't know if it's the sort of book that would benefit from this kind of promo.


I've done it twice for new releases. The first was priced at $2.99 and I sold 9 over three days. The second was priced at $1.99 and I sold 7 on the day. Both are contemporary romance. The first was a novella and the second a novellette.


----------



## H.M. Ward (May 16, 2012)

Sorry if I'm a goober and missed it, but can we book specific dates? I'm trying to coordinate a new release in April. There's no AISN yet. Do I have to wait or is there a way to work that stuff out?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

holly w. said:


> Sorry if I'm a goober and missed it, but can we book specific dates? I'm trying to coordinate a new release in April. There's no AISN yet. Do I have to wait or is there a way to work that stuff out?


Go ahead and sign up for it and put TBD instead of the ASIN. I've done that several times.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Go ahead and sign up for it and put TBD instead of the ASIN. I've done that several times.


Yes, do that, and you can put a requested date range in the 'Instructions' field that appears as you sign up. Then I'll email you and work with you on what we have available.


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm in the Thriller Thursday mix with KILLER IN A BOX. It's $3.99 and I've picked up sales on KILLER and RED MOUNTAIN.

I'm delighted.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

David Thayer said:


> I'm in the Thriller Thursday mix with KILLER IN A BOX. It's $3.99 and I've picked up sales on KILLER and RED MOUNTAIN.
> 
> I'm delighted.


I tweet the blog every day to my 13K+ followers and _mystery enews_ (or some name like that) RT'd it to 17K followers. Guess that gave you a boost!

_Listen to Your Heart_ must have been posted because sales are ticking along nicely.


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Margaret, I'll say it's given me a boost. More sales! Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

David Thayer said:


> Margaret, I'll say it's given me a boost. More sales! Thank you, thank you!


All it takes is one good RT by the right tweeter. It also appeared in a daily on-line newspaper, although I don't think that was as effective as the mystery tweeter.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Well my first foray into paid advertising didn't pay off. I had a Spotlight promotion (with the Free Booksy bonus) on the 20th, and I haven't had a sale in about 16 hours, so the impact of the promotion has largely passed, I think.

The promotion resulted in approximately 11 additional sales of my thriller, "Crack-Up," or about $22 bucks back on my $50 investment.

The book's well regarded (e.g., 4.5 stars on 47 reviews at Amazon USA). I'm not sure as to whether 26,000 previous sales (mostly between 2009-11) affected the results of the promotion. I've been visiting KBoards since 2009 and perhaps a lot of readers had already read it? (It got 48 likes on FB. Not sure if that's a lot or a little or average for this promotion.)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Eric C said:


> Well my first foray into paid advertising didn't pay off. I had a Spotlight promotion (with the Free Booksy bonus) on the 20th, and I haven't had a sale in about 16 hours, so the impact of the promotion has largely passed, I think.
> 
> The promotion resulted in approximately 11 additional sales of my thriller, "Crack-Up," or about $22 bucks back on my $50 investment.
> 
> The book's well regarded (e.g., 4.5 stars on 47 reviews at Amazon USA). I'm not sure as to whether 26,000 previous sales (mostly between 2009-11) affected the results of the promotion. I've been visiting KBoards since 2009 and perhaps a lot of readers had already read it? (It got 48 likes on FB. Not sure if that's a lot or a little or average for this promotion.)


Hmm, I thought it'd do better, too. That's a decent - about average - number of Likes on FB for a spotlight post.

And it was well-priced at $2.99 and as you note has excellent reviews.

I wonder if our regular Facebook/blog readers are being slow in transitioning away from the free books that we promoted heavily in past. I think there is an evolution towards a willingness to pay (and pay more $) for Kindle books, but perhaps on our site we're still early on that path. At least our FB engagement is good, so people are continuing to look and like. Need to get more to start buying though...!

ETA: I'm planning a couple of changes, that may have a marginal positive effect. 
1. - Move the clickable cover image up higher in the post.
2. - Add worldwide links to international Amazon stores. We are starting to see a surge in traffic from overseas, particularly UK and Germany.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think part of the reason I did decently on my Spotlight yesterday is lowering the price to .99. I'm sure that helped. Plus, I tweeted the feature to 13K followers. 

22 sales on the day and another two slid in today not long after I posted in the bargain book thread with a link to the spotlight. I'll be posting the spotlight its book thread in a little while.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ended up with 27 sales US and one from CA. I couldn't find the promo on freebooksy to tweet it. 

Considering I only sold 1 in January and 1 in February, I'm quite pleased.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Spotlights go in the Freebooksy email but not on the site, which is why you didn't see it.

Good result!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

TexasGirl said:


> Spotlights go in the Freebooksy email but not on the site, which is why you didn't see it.
> 
> Good result!


Ah, no wonder. If I do another one, I'll subscribe to their mailing list so I can share it.

Looking forward to the next thing Harvey has in store for us.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

I was a bargain book yesterday for Fantasy Friday. (I had originally applied for romance, but Harvey thought it would fit better with fantasy, so that's where we stuck it.)

Sold 2 copies.

Space opera romance is a hard sell no matter what. 

So, I didn't make my money back, but the book hadn't sold ANY copies this month, so I consider it a win.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

valeriec80 said:


> I was a bargain book yesterday for Fantasy Friday. (I had originally applied for romance, but Harvey thought it would fit better with fantasy, so that's where we stuck it.)
> 
> Sold 2 copies.
> 
> ...


Sales are sales and even two sales might bring in a good review.


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Valerie, I shared the FB link yesterday with all twelve of my fans. I like your cover art, very evocative.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

valeriec80 said:


> I was a bargain book yesterday for Fantasy Friday. (I had originally applied for romance, but Harvey thought it would fit better with fantasy, so that's where we stuck it.)
> 
> Sold 2 copies.
> 
> ...


That may have been a wrong genre call on my part. How about we try it in the next available Saturday Romance discovery day... gratis?


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

My book is in the romance feature today, and it's sold 2 copies so far. This book averages several copies per day during the week, and Saturdays are my slowest sales days.  It's still early here on the west coast, so we'll see how it ends this Saturday night.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> Has anyone here done the book discovery feature? I'm thinking of doing one for Shifting Reality (in my sig) but don't know if it's the sort of book that would benefit from this kind of promo.


I did a discovery feature a while back for Dog Aliens 1. I sold 4 books at $2.99 each.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

David Thayer said:


> Valerie, I shared the FB link yesterday with all twelve of my fans. I like your cover art, very evocative.


Oh man. I just changed the cover today on a whim.



Harvey said:


> That may have been a wrong genre call on my part. How about we try it in the next available Saturday Romance discovery day... gratis?


I'd be happy to accept your kind offer, because I'd be foolish not to, but I have to stress that I don't think it's necessary. I'm not unhappy in the slightest.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

valeriec80 said:


> ...
> I'd be happy to accept your kind offer, because I'd be foolish not to, but I have to stress that I don't think it's necessary. I'm not unhappy in the slightest.


Thank you, that is kind. I've scheduled "Release" for our next Romance run, which is March 30th.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Harvey,

Are you full-up for freebie promotions? I sent in a sub a few weeks ago and never heard anything. Do you only email when you're posting the title?


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

I had my book in the Fantasy Friday bargain books promo just a couple of days ago. No bump in sales  
I had meant to mark the price down for it, but this week got crazy and I only just realised that the ad had already run when I saw this thread. I'll just pretend the cost for the ad was a charitable donation to KB's and forget about ROI


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Patty Jansen said:


> Harvey,
> 
> Are you full-up for freebie promotions? I sent in a sub a few weeks ago and never heard anything. Do you only email when you're posting the title?


Patty, because of some recent Amazon changes for associate accounts, we've had to discontinue the freebie submissions. However, you can still submit your free book through our other promotions, e.g. Bargain Book, Spotlight, etc. But if we continued to run with the free book promos at our previous volume we'd be penalized by Amazon at 100% of our affiliate fees.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Harvey said:


> Patty, because of some recent Amazon changes for associate accounts, we've had to discontinue the freebie submissions. However, you can still submit your free book through our other promotions, e.g. Bargain Book, Spotlight, etc. But if we continued to run with the free book promos at our previous volume we'd be penalized by Amazon at 100% of our affiliate fees.


So the free submissions for free books are gone, but I can pay for my free book to be featured. Wouldn't it have been easier to just reduce the number of free books featured?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Patty Jansen said:


> So the free submissions for free books are gone, but I can pay for my free book to be featured. Wouldn't it have been easier to just reduce the number of free books featured?


Maybe, Patty, but we were getting hundreds of free book submissions every day. And given the Amazon changes we couldn't run with more than one or two per day, at most... so it seemed most reasonable to put a hold on the free book submissions rather than disappointing a few hundred people per day whose books weren't getting selected.

I think there are still a few places out there that take free book submissions but they're getting few and far between.


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

I was in the Bargain Box yesterday (Monday) and had set a price of $1.49 for my paranormal YA 'Shadow of Time'. Sold 10 books in 24 hours, which made my book go up from #65,000 Paid to #15,000 Paid, not too shabby  I guess I didn't sell that many due to the fact that the blog post started with three free e-books (I wouldn't scroll down to all the paid books myself either, I guess) but I will give this kind of promo another try in the future. Harvey, is there any way authors can book a spot for a promotion where they're guaranteed to be grouped together with other Kindle Bargains, not Kindle Freebies (or just one freebie)?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sales are still dribbling in from my Spotlight on the 21st.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I was in the last Friday Fantasy, and have sold 30 books so far across all venues, plus another 20 or so of my other books in the series. So a win for me.  Helped boost a sloooooooow month. Thanks, Harvey!

~Cate


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

jenminkman said:


> I was in the Bargain Box yesterday (Monday) and had set a price of $1.49 for my paranormal YA 'Shadow of Time'. Sold 10 books in 24 hours, which made my book go up from #65,000 Paid to #15,000 Paid, not too shabby  I guess I didn't sell that many due to the fact that the blog post started with three free e-books (I wouldn't scroll down to all the paid books myself either, I guess) but I will give this kind of promo another try in the future. Harvey, is there any way authors can book a spot for a promotion where they're guaranteed to be grouped together with other Kindle Bargains, not Kindle Freebies (or just one freebie)?


I think that is something for us to think about. In my view, it's a balance of two things: (a) having enough freebies to keep the freebie-finding traffic coming to the blog post, where they hopefully also look at the paid books, and (b) not having *too* many freebies which - I agree with you - make the paid books a harder sale to make for some readers.

Lately I've been thinking that one freebie per day may be the right balance. So each blog post would be one freebie plus about 7 paid books.

I'd be interested in the community's thoughts about that. I am determined to make this the best value it can possibly be for both authors and readers, and am willing to make changes and try things with that aim in mind.

-Harvey


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

@Harvey: 1 freebie and 7 paid sounds like a good idea to me.  That will keep people interested in reading the e-mails, but also more interested in the paid books that follow. Since I know you're not really going to promote many free books on the KB blog anymore, is there a way to pre-book a freebie slot in a few months' time? (gotta think ahead!)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

jenminkman said:


> @Harvey: 1 freebie and 7 paid sounds like a good idea to me.  That will keep people interested in reading the e-mails, but also more interested in the paid books that follow. Since I know you're not really going to promote many free books on the KB blog anymore, is there a way to pre-book a freebie slot in a few months' time? (gotta think ahead!)


Yes, that's a good idea and you can purchase an ad ahead of time - and request a future date (using the Instructions field that appears in the checkout process). You do that through the bargain book sign-up:
http://kboards.com/bargain-book-promo


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

@Harvey: great! I'm going to think about which day(s) to reserve... planning my marketing tactics   and then I'll head over and book in a date!


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

I've had pretty decent success with the Bargain Book promo.  I ran it last week for a freebie in the first book of my series.  Immediately saw a bump on the second book.  The bump eventually paid for the ad.  Glad to say I'll be running another one in a few weeks.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

i didn't have much luck with the saturday romance ad. i dropped the price from 3.99 to 2.99 and sold 5 copies. i probably should have dropped it to .99, but selling 10 books would be what... 3.50?    it would be nice if we got a larger cut of lower-priced books. i understand that it's a cost thing, but it would be a game changer if we could get 50% of a .99  or even a 1.99 book.  it would be great if amazon created more percentage tiers.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear about those modest results, Ann. I've been analyzing our results.

On the plus side:
- We have 40,000 FB fans, all gained since we started the FB/blog promotions seven months ago.
- Our level of FB engagement, relative to our fan population, is quite high compared to other book sites.

On the challenging side:
- Our 40,000 fans, while growing nicely and well beyond our goals, is still minute compared to ENT and POI - who each have about ten times that number of followers. And BookBub, I think, has a mailing list that dwarfs even ENT and POI.

So I think we're doing some things right, but we need to continue to grow our FB and our email newsletter base to increase the value of our KB FB/blog promotions. That's a bit more of a challenge in this post-freebie world, but doable. Right now we gain about 200 new fans per day.

This may interest some of you: it shows the number of "new" likes for KB vs KFD vs POI vs ENT.
https://monitor.wildfireapp.com/comparisons/634729/fans_followers/kindleboards-vs-fire-dept-ebooks-apps-vs-pixel-of-ink-vs-ereader-news-today-on-facebook?https://monitor.wildfireapp.com/comparisons/634729/fans_followers/kindleboards-vs-fire-dept-ebooks-apps-vs-pixel-of-ink-vs-ereader-news-today-on-facebook#=undefined&data=daily&range=30

I do feel I can say that no one works harder to prepare a meaty, compelling post for your book - both in our Bargain Book promos and in our Spotlight promos. We're still the only decent-sized site that gives you the option of embedding dynamic reviews, instant-read online samples, video trailers, and worldwide Amazon links into our promotions for you.

Anyway, we'll keep working hard on it and I do appreciate your consideration of KB for your promotional needs.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

Harvey, I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say we SO appreciate all of your hard work.  A bit earlier in this thread you said something about readers possibly still expecting and shopping for free books, and I think that might be at the heart of the meh sales. I'm hoping that freebie mindset eventually shifts. I'm guessing it will.  200 new fans a day is impressive. Love the comparison chart!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey, I've been tweeting the posts to my 13K+ followers for the Bargain, Free, Discovery and Genre days. We've been getting some retweets out of it, one of which was very effective. Last week's Thriller Thursday got picked up by a site with 17K followers. 

Hope that helps.

I did a spotlight last week and got 31 sales at .99. If I had kept the price at $3.99, I might have only gotten 4-5 sales, which would have given me the same money. Lower price = more readers.


----------



## MommaSaysRead (Feb 10, 2013)

One thing I'd love know is what other advertising outlets are you finding success?


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

wolfrom said:


> I'm up March 8th for... uh... Book of the Day, I think. I'm hoping to have some good reviews by then... that, or a new identity.


How did you do with that?
I had the BOD yesterday and nothing but crickets on that for me. So now I'm hoping for some new energy for Book One in the series with a Bookbub ad for later in April. 
Worth a try, anyway.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MommaSaysRead said:


> One thing I'd love know is what other advertising outlets are you finding success?


Had very good success with ENT's BOTD. Unfortunately, Greg only opens up enrollment once a year in January, so it's difficult to get an ad placed there.

You might want to check out Bookbub. They are very effective, very choosy and very pricey.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I had a book highlighted in the Fantasy Friday promo today and saw absolutely no difference in sales, unfortunately. I didn't change the price, so maybe that had something to do with it (although the book is always $3.99, so it's not as if it's that high-priced to begin with, since it's a full-length novel). I don't feel too bad about it, as the money goes to support the KB, but I'm not sure I'm going to buy another ad any time in the near future.

The format of the ad was very nice, though.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

So... I had my book featured yesterday in combination with  Freebooksy thing (wasn't able to find the link to this one, so I have to assume it took place). I had 8 sales at 99c - and I'm not even sure it's from this promo as I'm in another one with a group of other authors. So... disappointing.
Harvey has been great, and everything was really nice, just... didn't work. Seeing the posts above, it looks like this promo doesn't work very well. 
Not sorry I tried it, but... just saying.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ChristinePope said:


> I had a book highlighted in the Fantasy Friday promo today and saw absolutely no difference in sales, unfortunately. I didn't change the price, so maybe that had something to do with it (although the book is always $3.99, so it's not as if it's that high-priced to begin with, since it's a full-length novel). I don't feel too bad about it, as the money goes to support the KB, but I'm not sure I'm going to buy another ad any time in the near future.
> 
> The format of the ad was very nice, though.


I think lowering the price is key. I didn't think to do that for my discovery ad yesterday, so it didn't go well. I lowered it this morning so maybe there will be a few sales from people who hadn't read the blog yet. It seems when I lower the price to .99, I do decently. My spotlight sold 31.

Bookgoodies = zilch. The Cheap = nada. Flurries of Words = nil. ENT = 194



Chrystalla said:


> So... I had my book featured yesterday in combination with Freebooksy thing (wasn't able to find the link to this one, so I have to assume it took place). I had 8 sales at 99c - and I'm not even sure it's from this promo as I'm in another one with a group of other authors. So... disappointing.
> Harvey has been great, and everything was really nice, just... didn't work. Seeing the posts above, it looks like this promo doesn't work very well.
> Not sorry I tried it, but... just saying.


Freebooksy goes out in the email. I made the same mistake.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

I was in the Fantasy bargain books on Friday. It's hard to say how many to attribute to it as I had a Bookbub ad on Wednesday, but I'm being liberal by counting all sales for Fri/Sat.- total of 15. My price has been lowered to $0.99 for the last week. I switched my cover at the very last minute, and unfortunately that didn't make it into the KB ad- I do think that might have made a difference (which is the whole reason I changed it).


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Quiss said:


> I recently ran a banner ad with no measurable results.
> However, things like banner ads are probably not meant for instant ROI but rather for branding and product recognition.
> Still, a pricey venture.


I think banner ads are risky. I have ad blocker on so I wasn't even aware there were banner ads on here until a publisher asked me to design one for an author. I turned it on because I love to discover new books. The Book of the Day is there at all times though, even with the ad blocker. I may try that one, even though there's a wait.

Oh, I just saw your note about BOTD being a failure for you. I would've thought with the all-day position, that at least some would sell. Maybe I won't do it then? Hmm. Not sure now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lowering the price the next morning did result in a few sales from my discovery ad on the tail end as I hoped it would. I won't make that mistake again.


----------

